# Moles Moles and more Moles



## itsalwaysgreener

Well, this is my first time every owning a house with a lawn. The total mowing area is approximately 1 acre. maybe a bit more. I recently have found a plethora of mole tunnels all over. I was ready to order some repellant and solar sonar stakes but figured I would ask some of the more experienced homeowners for advice. Whats worked best for everyone?


----------



## Easyluck

Congratulations on owning your first home!

Trapping is the most effective, cheapest and fastest solution.

There are several threads on this forum on how to trap and which traps to use.


----------



## falconsfan

Do my own sells a worm shaped poison you insert in the tunnel. Worked well for me.


----------



## itsalwaysgreener

I used tomcat mole worm bait, but…they are still popping up. I may try the castor oil mixture next.


----------



## 15711

This is the trap I would recommend getting if you aren't having any luck with the worms. There are plenty of YouTube videos on how to set them. *Victor 0631 Out O'Sight Mole Trap*

Recommend painting the tops a bright color so you don't hit them with a mower!


----------



## 440mag

This is / moles are somewhat of an interesting topic for me as my experience (remove the food source and moles vanish) runs contrary to what much of what this article states: https://www.trap-anything.com/what-do-moles-eat.html

That is, reducing / removing subterranean insects (save earthworms) and Grubs from our lawn solved ALL our lawn destruction problems, from moles to skunks to turkeys. And, we live in the woods! Over the course of 7 years at present 3-acre location, I have used: 
- Milky Disease spore once (saw a dramatic decrease in Jap Beetles the following year and the second year the decrease was even more noticeable!); 
- Beneficial Nematodes several times (for complete and immediate eradication - and no harm to earthworms - including riddance of Wireworms!); and, 
- Grub-Ex for annual / bi-annual grub maintenance.

Another thing I find interesting about the article is it's emphasis on earthworms as a primary portion of moles' diet. The earthworm population in our lawn borders on fantastic (I was reminded of this just the other week when I did a "bucket o' 2 gal.s soapy water pour test" looking for beetles and larvae and the only thing that came up out of 1.5 sf plot were literally hundreds of healthy earthworms!) and I find it incredulous that as many earthworms as we have - and zero grubs - that we don't have any moles, anywhere, any longer …

So, at present, I am pretty firmly in the, "_remove ALL grubs and similar larvae from underground and evidence of moles will disappear as a result_" camp.

I've never had to resort to traps but, if I ever did, this is likely the one I'd go with, based on reports from @15711 as well as co-workers: https://www.trap-anything.com/victor-mole-trap.html

I'm going to go find a piece of wood to knock on now as I know all too well what a hair-pulling experience moles can be, in and under the lawn of one who cares!


----------



## bensjj91

I just discovered a mole tearing up my new lawn renovation. Its amazing how fast one mole can work. Every time I went out, there was a new dirt pile or new area destroyed. Each time I would go out and stomp back down the same tunnels.

I ordered a trap last night, but wanted a more immediate solution. After searching around the internet, I ended up sticking a hose down one of the holes. Just a few minutes later, I heard some clawing and I saw some ground starting to lift one of the tunnels I just stomped down. Goodbye mole.

This method worked surprisingly well. In hindsight, I wish I would have done this sooner. The sooner you get around to it, the less water you need. Definitely stomp down all the tunnels you can find before doing this to help locate the mole and reduce the amount of water you need. Consequences of the flooding on the grass/soil to be determined. If there is an extensive tunnel system I probably wouldn't try this.


----------



## bensjj91

Turns out I had another mole. I literally caught it within 15 minutes of setting the trap. Here is the video. The video is better if you increase the playback speed.

https://youtu.be/w65E0clIXfA


----------



## pennstater2005

Trapping them has a bit of a learning curve but it is worth it. Watch some YouTube videos on how to set them. Amazing something that small can cause that much damage.


----------



## Lawndry List

Is there anything you can do that is pet friendly? We have a doggie door & a small dog, I don't want her eating anything with poison in it, or stepping on a trap


----------



## Ware

Lawndry List said:


> Is there anything you can do that is pet friendly? We have a doggie door & a small dog, I don't want her eating anything with poison in it, or stepping on a trap


You could cover the trap with a bucket and put something heavy on top.


----------



## Captquin

@Ware I've read a lot of the mole threads and you seem to be the guru. I'm ready to up my eradication game.

Is your goto trap still the Victor scissor Out O Sight? Also, any opinion on the sonic spike as a preventative once all the trapping is done?


----------



## Ware

Captquin said:


> @Ware I've read a lot of the mole threads and you seem to be the guru. I'm ready to up my eradication game.
> 
> Is your goto trap still the Victor scissor Out O Sight? Also, any opinion on the sonic spike as a preventative once all the trapping is done?


Yeah for moles the scissor traps are still my go-to. They've worked well enough for me that I haven't needed to try anything else.

My neighbor across the street at my old house had a sonic spike. To be honest, I think it annoyed me more than the moles. I could hear it buzz intermittently when I was outside and he still had a terrible mole problem. This publication from the U of A discusses several of the common folk remedies, scare devices and repellents. This is what they say about the sonic spikes:



> *Sonic repellers.* Moles have sensitive hearing, so the theory behind these devices is to drive moles away through sound. Devices include half­buried bottles, windmills and battery­powered sound emitters of varying costs. While these devices may scare moles initially, they quickly adapt to their presence and are unaffected. Consider the number of moles that tunnel near residential heat pumps when deciding whether to try a sonic repeller.


I think trapping is hands down the most effective solution. It can be a little intimidating at first, but once you figure it out it is not that difficult and success or failure is very easy to measure.


----------



## Captquin

Thanks. I've used the tomcat worms with some success but when you have tunnels everywhere, I like the idea of something reusable.


----------



## greenthumb518

This Tomcat v-shaped mole trap is the best I have used. Very easy to get into the ground, safe to set, and kills instantly with no gore. I have caught at least 30 moles in my yard over 2 years of using these. Bought 1...worked so well that I bought 4 more. Have only had 1 unit with it's V teeth broken on me. Easy repair with high strength super glue.

TLR - GET THESE and GET THEM MOLES!

https://www.amazon.com/Tomcat-0363210-Mole-Trap/dp/B012RDRGYU


----------



## Captquin

I stomped down some tracks the other day. I may have missed some, but I assume the ones I saw today are new. Put the rest of the Tomcat worms I had in the trails. Ordered some more and two of the traps you linked.

And a Landize compost spreader.


----------



## Ngilbe36

Here is my experience.

Context. My lot is just under an acre with new 2016ish small lot subdivision on one side that used to be woods and a neighbor who doesnt care about anything related to yard or home on the other side and woods on the back.

Castor Oil mix
I tried spraying a castor oil mix on the perimeter of my yard weekly for about a month. I saw no change in mole activity

Bait/Poison Worms
I used about 10 of these worms cut in half placed in active tunnels and saw no changes in mole activity

Shovel
One day I walked out and found a new tunnel in my freshly seeded bare dirt section of a reno
I walked by later and saw movement and went to town with the shovel. Got'em

Large Steel Scissor Style
AMAZING. My method which I got from someone online is...
Find an active tunnel.
Place the trap with the tunnel centered under the "jaws"
Step lightly on either side of the trap to collapse the tunnel
Using a stick poke holes in the uncollapsed tunnel on either side of where you just collapsed it. 
Should look something like this o_V_o
Wear gloves and dont leave your scent on anything.
Ive killed about 14 of these guys so far and the frequency of needing to use them has significantly dropped.
When I do see a new tunnel, I can usually get the mole within a day or two of spotting it.


----------



## Captquin

It's. Going. Down.


----------



## MOJOERASER

I have used all traps but the trap talked about here. The Spring trap with spiked are the worst and I threw 2 of those away. The 2 scissor traps only work for bigger sized moles imo? If you have a small mole you can forget about catching them with traps imo I could be wrong. The moles shown in most videos are larger moles that are being caught. I have used worms and think if used enough they do work but its such a slow process. I have put down anti insect grub warm killer for a year and only seems the back yard has worked. Front yard I have pounded and there are moles everywhere. Dont bother using the gas or sonic tubes they do not work and a waste of money. I have some spray I am going to try and going to buy this V type of mole trap. I wasted almost 500 dollars on this crap so be prepared your at war!


----------



## Easyluck

@MOJOERASER you may have voles. Are you sure they are moles?


----------



## UltimateLawn

I fought moles all winter with two scissor traps. No kills. I tried some in tunnel traps a couple of times, but no kills there either. I don't know what to try next.


----------



## tnbison

DIdn't read the whole thread but I'll second or third the Victor out of sight traps. I've used them many times. The youtube videos on how to set are a must. I can usually get a new one within a day.

Oh yeah, don't forget about them in the winter. Figured that out the hard way in the spring. At least it was before I started using a reel mower.


----------



## Captquin

I found some new tunnels and set up my traps. Nearly impossible unless pre cut slots for the jaws first with a shovel.

No kills yet. I can't locate any long strait "main" tunnels, only the twisting ones. I thought maybe I was disturbing the ground too much but saw @Ngilbe36's post earlier where he is stepping down the tunnel on either side of the trap, so I don't know.

I think they are primarily in the flower beds and just go out for short foraging in the yard. Maybe that's why There are no long tunnels.


----------



## Monocot Master

@Captquin Bed edges and along house foundation are good places to find runs that get used repeatedly


----------



## 7824

I used to mess around with traps and all of the other methods. Nothing compared to the 100% success rate I have with Talprid worms. I understand a lot of people don't like to use them but it works every single time for me. It's a lot easier, much less time consuming, and if I bury a worm, it's a guaranteed kill for me within 24 hrs.


----------



## Ware

learningeveryday said:


> …it's a guaranteed kill for me within 24 hrs.


Are you able to recover dead moles after baiting with worms? If not, I would argue phrases like '100% success rate' and 'guaranteed kill' are merely speculation.


----------



## 7824

Yes. I used a rubber o-ring around the worm with 10lb braided fishing line. It was easy to recover the dead mole. I stopped doing that once I was satisfied with the results.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@learningeveryday , I thought the Talprid worms were taken some distance away are you seeing them killed quickly after ingestion. I am pretty much giving up on the traps. I guess the moles here are too smart for them.


----------



## 7824

The most line I recovered was only 12ft. I could see them pulling line sometimes. No, it is not a quick kill.


----------



## Captquin

Monocot Master said:


> @Captquin Bed edges and along house foundation are good places to find runs that get used repeatedly


Definitely noticed those before. I'll be on the lookout. Thanks!!


----------



## Easyluck

learningeveryday said:


> Yes. I used a rubber o-ring around the worm with 10lb braided fishing line. It was easy to recover the dead mole. I stopped doing that once I was satisfied with the results.


Very clever. When you retrieved the dead mole, what was the status of the worm? Inside the moles belly? Did the mole swallow the o-ring?


----------



## 7824

Everything fully swallowed. Not something I want to revisit or do again.


----------



## Easyluck

learningeveryday said:


> Everything fully swallowed. Not something I want to revisit or do again.


I might give this a try. So you tie fishing wire to an o ring and slip the o ring over the worm? Do you have any pictures of the setup?


----------



## Ngilbe36

Got my first one of the year this past weekend. The war rages on.


----------



## 7824

I didn't take any pictures. You have it exactly right. You can also use shrink wrap tubing cut into a 1/4" sliver. Just make sure to use green braided line. Get the cheapest stuff at Walmart. Disclaimer, it's not for the faint of heart and I don't recommend anyone trying it.


----------



## Ware

This thread is getting a little far-fetched for me. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> This thread is getting a little far-fetched for me. :lol:


Fishing pole with a beer in hand. Talprid worm on the end. Neighbors might have questions.


----------



## PNW_George

With two dogs I prefer not to use traps or poison. I realize that with precaution they can be used safely but I have enough success with whack a mole I usually don't find the need. There are times I am tempted though.

While moles can be active anytime I find the most success early morning. I'll make my espresso drink, grab a short-handled shovel, and gently walk up within a few steps of a recently active mole hill. If I see the dirt move, I set the coffee down and move closer as quietly as I can. I wait and time a few quick, forceful downward stabs into the earth where the soil is moving, quickly dig a little since many times the mole is just stunned, then whack it a few more times for good measure. It takes some skill, those buggers seem to sense even the slightest vibration and can dig away in an instant.

It can take patience and I usually wait five minutes or so and leave if there isn't activity but there is a certain satisfaction in personally ridding the lawn of the destructive rodents. I've been using this technique with decent success for many years


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> With two dogs I prefer not to use traps or poison. I realize that with precaution they can be used safely but I have enough success with whack a mole I usually don't find the need…


My wife got one with a shovel once. I have also dispatched them with a suppressed .22LR pistol a few times. 

To your point, predation is considered an effective way to control moles.

https://www.uaex.uada.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-9095.pdf



> …Predation can be effective if moles are active, live in shallow soil and have a motivated predator. Terrier dog breeds are often very good at digging up moles. Cats may be effective as well (Mitchell and Beck 1992). The best time to try predation is when moles are active. Moles tend to be active two or three times a day and prefer times when it is most quiet. Borrowing a neighbor's dog may be a good first step in controlling moles. In Arkansas trials, this method has worked well if the dog was motivated, but their digging activity in pursuit of a mole can tear up a yard.
> 
> Humans can dispatch a mole easily with either an ice pick or a shovel...


----------



## Captquin

Stomped down the couple trails I found 2 days ago. Walked out today found dude had been back at it. Put up the two traps. They are still a pain to get set even using a shovel to cut the slits.

All the tunnel were curvy so I chose the ones that went to the flower beds, one at the top and one just out of frame to the left of the bottom trap. We shall see.


----------



## Captquin

Got my first one with the trap this morning. Went to the gym and it was tripped when I came back. At least I know I can set the trap correctly. Anyway, stomped down all the trails and will be on the look out for new ones.


----------



## Ware

Congrats on the kill!



Captquin said:


> ...Anyway, stomped down all the trails and will be on the look out for new ones.


That is my preferred method - flatten everything and set the trap on the first good tunnel that pops back up. The chances of being on an active tunnel are greater.


----------



## Captquin

Thanks my man. Son ran over a trap today cutting the grass. I know there's a learning curve but good lord it's big and bright yellow.


----------



## rvczoysia

Stomp down all tunnels. Periodically check for activity afterwards. See movement SLOWLY and QUIETLY walk over with a long knife and stab it in the ground. This is what I do. Spear traps don't work for me. I'll keep the scissor traps in mind.


----------



## Ware

Got this one with the Victor Out O' Sight.

I think I still prefer the Tomcat Mole Trap, but it may just be because I have more sets/kills with them.

Both are scissor style traps.


----------



## Zak

I've been fighting moles for years and tried the poison worms, scissor traps, juicy fruit gum, etc. but the only surefire way i've found to make sure they're dead to find one actively tunneling and dig 'em up then whack it with the shovel. Granted my cat with kill a couple a year, that doesnt put a dent in the population, but i sure have. However, they keep coming back.


----------



## latitude36

I have tried traps and everything else you can think of with a few kills here and there however; my success rate with a high powered pellet gun is close to 100 percent. I go out certain parts of the day and wait for movement then shoot into the ground. Sometimes I stake a shovel in behind blocking the tunnel before shooting then reload--reload. Downside is turf is getting shredded. I usually leave in the ground after the kill. Somehow I like to believe the next mole might run the other way.


----------



## TulsaFan

In my experience, moles are not too hard to kill if you have a smaller lawn using a scissor trap. Less room for their active runs...and easier to find. Set a trap on a feeding run and good luck with that...

Gophers are the biggest problem that I see around here. I have helped three of my neighbors kill gophers. Set a Victor Black Box trap the correct way and your gopher problems will be eliminated. &#128077;


----------



## latitude36

I have scored a kill or two with the scissor trap but the best success has been from a high powered pellet gun. I would go out in the morning and early afternoon a few times a day and wait--most of the time I would leave the dead ones in the ground hoping it deterred others.


----------



## 440mag

Ware said:


> …I have also dispatched them with a suppressed .22LR pistol a few times.


My MAN! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



latitude36 said:


> …. the best success has been from a high powered pellet gun. …


My MAN! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gnojham

Doesn't pulling the trap with the dead mole out of the ground damage the lawn? Won't there be a big hole there? Or do you kind of just tamp everything back in place and it's fine?


----------



## tommydearest

gnojham said:


> Doesn't pulling the trap with the dead mole out of the ground damage the lawn? Won't there be a big hole there? Or do you kind of just tamp everything back in place and it's fine?


Not as much as the mole damages the lawn! Yes, there's a small hole. I just tamp everything back down. My KBG eventually fills it back in. Killed three, with scissors trap, so far this season. One, about two hours ago.


----------



## tommydearest

The total of kills is now 5. How many moles can live in 10k square feet?!?

I read some articles that said they are solitary and don't like other moles in their tunnels. There seems to be an endless supply in my yard!


----------



## Easyluck

tommydearest said:


> The total of kills is now 5. How many moles can live in 10k square feet?!?
> 
> I read some articles that said they are solitary and don't like other moles in their tunnels. There seems to be an endless supply in my yard!


I'm at 9 this season all from the back yard, 8k. I have one more to trap near the property line.

Edit:
7/5/2022 #10
7/7/2022 #11
8/9/2022 #12


----------



## TheZMan

Dumb question. Saw my first baby run across my yard and into a hole obviously near my fence.

Does the trap go right above that hole he went down?


----------



## tommydearest

TheZMan said:


> Dumb question. Saw my first baby run across my yard and into a hole obviously near my fence.
> 
> Does the trap go right above that hole he went down?


I put my scissor traps above the tunnels they dig. I don't think putting one right above the hole will work.


----------



## Captquin

Got a lot of trials all of the sudden. The Tomcat traps are such a pain to set. Infuriating at times. I threw it away and bought some of the Wire Tek ones.

$70 for a 2 pack. No idea if I'll catch any moles but they were a breeze to set. Great first impression https://a.co/d/7GZNlGJ


----------



## Ware

I've found the key to the tomcat traps is to set them and then put them in the ground.


----------



## pennstater2005

Captquin said:


> Got a lot of trials all of the sudden. The Tomcat traps are such a pain to set. Infuriating at times. I threw it away and bought some of the Wire Tek ones.
> 
> $70 for a 2 pack. No idea if I'll catch any moles but they were a breeze to set. Great first impression https://a.co/d/7GZNlGJ


These traps are solidly built. My issue was the moles I was trapping were small and didn't set off the pressure plate.


----------



## Captquin

Ware said:


> I've found the key to the tomcat traps is to set them and then put them in the ground.


Interesting! I thought since they hadn't made slits in the ground from being while in the the ground that they would be unable to close.


----------



## Ware

Captquin said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the key to the tomcat traps is to set them and then put them in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! I thought since they hadn't made slits in the ground from being while in the the ground that they would be unable to close.
Click to expand...

I use a flat spade shovel to cut slots for the jaws to close freely. Same for the Victor Out O' Sight scissor traps.


----------



## Captquin

[/quote]
These traps are solidly built. My issue was the moles I was trapping were small and didn't set off the pressure plate.
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up; I'll keep and eye on it. Judging by the tunnels, my moles look to be about 6'4" 250lb.


----------



## Mcpowell

Last year I had a mole and "caught" him with one of those Talpirid traps within a few hours of setting the trap. It was very satisfying. Four days ago I found some new tunnels, but only one ventured into my grass. Most of the tunnels were either under my deck, in the mulch, or running along a short section of concrete. This mole was very elusive. For the last 4 days I have been stomping his new tunnels several times a day.

This evening I went out to check the trap and tunnels, and saw the mulch moving. Channeling my inner Elmer Fudd, I snuck over and picked up my square nosed shovel. It's surprising how hard you can hit the ground with the back of a shovel when you have 4 days of pent up frustration. I present my trophy:


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Nicely done @Mcpowell!


----------



## tommydearest

Easyluck said:


> tommydearest said:
> 
> 
> 
> The total of kills is now 5. How many moles can live in 10k square feet?!?
> 
> I read some articles that said they are solitary and don't like other moles in their tunnels. There seems to be an endless supply in my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 9 this season all from the back yard, 8k. I have one more to trap near the property line.
> 
> Edit:
> 7/5/2022 #10
> 7/7/2022 #11
> 8/9/2022 #12
Click to expand...

Geez! You had that whole month off at least. We've been stuck at 7 for about three weeks. My hopes were up...until this. :lol:


----------



## Easyluck

tommydearest said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommydearest said:
> 
> 
> 
> The total of kills is now 5. How many moles can live in 10k square feet?!?
> 
> I read some articles that said they are solitary and don't like other moles in their tunnels. There seems to be an endless supply in my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 9 this season all from the back yard, 8k. I have one more to trap near the property line.
> 
> Edit:
> 7/5/2022 #10
> 7/7/2022 #11
> 8/9/2022 #12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez! You had that whole month off at least. We've been stuck at 7 for about three weeks. My hopes were up...until this. :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol yes that was a nice break! July was pretty dry, then we got 3 inches last weekend. It wasn't long after and a new surface trail popped up on the edge of my property. That one was a quick catch. I set it in the morning and by noon I caught him. The springs on my traps are not as stiff anymore. The last 3 moles were still alive. That was a bit shocking!

I'm surrounded by neighbors with moles and weeds. My next door neighbor's yard is a certified wildlife habitat. Which basically means he doesn't have to mow or maintain his backyard without violating local codes and ordinances. I expect more moles this season and future seasons and trapping them is just routine maintenance.


----------



## Captquin

First kill with these. Love how easy they are to set.


----------



## tommydearest

Captquin said:


> First kill with these. Love how easy they are to set.


Same style we have. We were stuck at 7 kills for about a month and a half until yesterday. Saw a tunnel and mound, put out the trap, and killed another within ten minutes.

Let that be a lesson, moles!


----------



## Captquin

tommydearest said:


> Same style we have. We were stuck at 7 kills for about a month and a half until yesterday. Saw a tunnel and mound, put out the trap, and killed another within ten minutes.
> 
> Let that be a lesson, moles!


Good to hear! I need to do a better job at finding active tunnels.


----------

